# Caste



## shedpog329 (Dec 31, 2015)

klklm


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)

very lyrical....one could even say hymn like...


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 31, 2015)

thx escorial


----------



## Gumby (Dec 31, 2015)

I enjoyed the play on words of the idea behind caste/cast. Both being a part you play as an actor and a real life 'actor'.


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 31, 2015)

thx cindy


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 1, 2016)

First and third verse .. completely fabulous and expresses how people view the same situation through very different eyes.. love that.. these 2 verses are the impetuous that move this poem into the sublime.. creative word choice and original style... 2 of my favorite things...


----------



## ned (Jan 3, 2016)

as ever, the message is very subtle and a bit fuzzy - which is fine.

enjoyed the 'sermon' tone towards the end - very engaging.

would only say Chaplin = Charlie - to maintain the subtlety

cheers Ned


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't know what this means but I like it : You know a shorthand to 
clockwork.


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 4, 2016)

Towards the end it started sounding like a set of "how-to" instructions. LOL Like how to not get stuck in a predetermined role.



> And don't foil with shirking postures
> in their stampede.



~I really loved this line. It was a call to originality.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jan 4, 2016)

thx all


----------



## kbsmith (Jan 7, 2016)

I have no idea what your mean is. But, the sentences frustrate in some kind of odd representation of my own writers block. You throw around some archaic words here, which I can dig. Cool stuff. Respect.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 8, 2016)

I enjoyed this poem but like Mesafalcon, I also do not understand what 



> You know a shorthand to clockwork.




means or represents.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 8, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I enjoyed this poem but like Mesafalcon, I also do not understand what
> 
> 
> 
> means or represents.



As a former linguistics major, I feel as if this is just another way of saying someone has keen knowledge in a unique mechanical language to succeed as far as desired. In the beginning, there's an implication of being "close but no cigar" by suggesting that there's only one step away from making or breaking a life changing situation. That destination would be either paradise or stuck being in the middle of nowhere on an isolated location.  So, essentially, you come from nowhere with so much potential and it's all about marketing yourself effectively.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 8, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> So, essentially, you come from nowhere with so much potential and it's all about marketing yourself effectively.



I am sorry but I still do not see where "You know a shorthand to clockwork." fits in with your explanation.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 8, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I am sorry but I still do not see where "You know a shorthand to clockwork." fits in with your explanation.



Sorry for not being clear, this is the part to explain that phrase: 



PrinzeCharming said:


> I feel as if this is just another way of saying someone has keen knowledge in a unique mechanical language to succeed as far as desired.



If you break the words apart, you'll discover the semantics. Then, you can connect them through a hypothesis. I may be wrong, but it's always worth a shot in the dark.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jan 8, 2016)

Glad some liked sorry others didn't understand.  A shorthand to clockwork was supposed to represent the broken record of being from paradise to as prinze put it an isolated location...hope that clears it up some. I'm actually really proud of this piece so suggestions are always welcome.


----------

